# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  قبيلة بنو عطا, من العشائر الاردنيه

## احساس المطر

بأن قبيلتنا تتواجد في 

1) المملكه الاردنية الهاشميه : أ) محافظة عجلون - الهاشمية ( فاره سابقا ) غرب المدينه وتعتبر شفا الغور
وهؤلاء فلاحون وقد كانوا بدوا قبل زمن بعيد وشيوخهم الفلوت

ب) محافظة الكرك - القطرانه شرق المدينه تحاذي الطريق الصحراوي
وهؤلاء بدو وشيوخهم بنو الاصفر

ج) محافظة معان - وادي موسى غرب معان وفيها البتراء
وهؤلاء بدو وهم اربعة عشائر

د)محافظة العقبه - القويره 
وهؤلاء بدو ايضا


2) الجمهورية اليمنيه - عدن


3)الجمهورية العراقيه - البصره


4)المملكة العربية السعوديه - الحجاز والمنطقة الشرقيه



قصيدة بني عطا
البارحه مل العتب من عتابه ليلة جفا عيت تعدي على خير
هذا الخطا إل ما حسبتي حسابه إلي تجاوزت به حدود المحاذير
من عقب نزوات الوله و الصبابه ما عاد لك في خافقي شبر تقدير
كل الحقوق إلا حقوق القرابه وكل الحدود إلا حدود المحاذير
لا صارت الدعوه قبيله و لا به ما عاد لي بلحية عتاب ومعاذير
انهض براسي وارفعه للسحابا واحتد و اغضب و اتباهى على الغير
من لا نفع ربعه و هو في شبابه في ذمتي ما عاد في فزعته خير
ربعي إليا من كشر الحزن نابه أوردهم حوض المنايا طوابير
بني عطا سم السفيه وعذابه شوق العفاف الفارعات الغنادير
خذنا من الليل العتيم المهابة و خذنا من الصبح الجديد التباشير
و خذنا من الصدر الوسيع الرحابة و من العطا كف يحب المخاسير
أحرص من حجار البيت من قفل بابه و أكرم من يللي ينثرون الدنانير
و أحن و أستر للخوي من ثيابه و أشد و أعتى من هبوب المعاصير
لين بصلابة باسلين الصلابة بس مناعير و صلابة مناعير
مقبل عصابه والتفرق عصابه و إليا بطشنا من غضب بطشنا غير
و إليا حضرنا بالوغى و الحرابة يا قوم يا عنتر ويا قوم يالزير
فعل يشل الآدمي من صوابه ويزود بصدور الرجال المغاوير
لن الذيابه ما تعقر الذيابه و المدح في ربعي مهو نقص بالغير
أقولها عن عزوتي بالنيابة ما يستشك إلا الردي المعيفير
و من لا يقدر للرجاجيل لا به ما يستحق من الرجاجيل تقدير
كل و إله عزوه و ربع و قرابه و الطيب يثمر في الوجيه المسافير
ومن لا نفع ربعه و هو في شبابه في ذمتي ما عاد في فزعته خير .

حامد زيد العازمي "بني عطا"


*

قصيدة بني عطا
البارحه مل العتب من عتابه ليلة جفا عيت تعدي على خير
هذا الخطا إل ما حسبتي حسابه إلي تجاوزت به حدود المحاذير
من عقب نزوات الوله و الصبابه ما عاد لك في خافقي شبر تقدير
كل الحقوق إلا حقوق القرابه وكل الحدود إلا حدود المحاذير
لا صارت الدعوه قبيله و لا به ما عاد لي بلحية عتاب ومعاذير
انهض براسي وارفعه للسحابا واحتد و اغضب و اتباهى على الغير
من لا نفع ربعه و هو في شبابه في ذمتي ما عاد في فزعته خير
ربعي إليا من كشر الحزن نابه أوردهم حوض المنايا طوابير
بني عطا سم السفيه وعذابه شوق العفاف الفارعات الغنادير
خذنا من الليل العتيم المهابة و خذنا من الصبح الجديد التباشير
و خذنا من الصدر الوسيع الرحابة و من العطا كف يحب المخاسير
أحرص من حجار البيت من قفل بابه و أكرم من يللي ينثرون الدنانير
و أحن و أستر للخوي من ثيابه و أشد و أعتى من هبوب المعاصير
لين بصلابة باسلين الصلابة بس مناعير و صلابة مناعير
مقبل عصابه والتفرق عصابه و إليا بطشنا من غضب بطشنا غير
و إليا حضرنا بالوغى و الحرابة يا قوم يا عنتر ويا قوم يالزير
فعل يشل الآدمي من صوابه ويزود بصدور الرجال المغاوير
لن الذيابه ما تعقر الذيابه و المدح في ربعي مهو نقص بالغير
أقولها عن عزوتي بالنيابة ما يستشك إلا الردي المعيفير
و من لا يقدر للرجاجيل لا به ما يستحق من الرجاجيل تقدير
كل و إله عزوه و ربع و قرابه و الطيب يثمر في الوجيه المسافير
ومن لا نفع ربعه و هو في شبابه في ذمتي ما عاد في فزعته خير .

حامد زيد العازمي "بني عطا"*



*وانا من احفاد الرجال المشاكيل
بني عطا اهل الصفات الكريمه
اليا حدرنا وادين ضاربه سيله
واليا تسندنا جبال مريمه
والمرجله لو هي ورا الجدي وسهيل
نسعى لها سعي الغريم لغريمه*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا  إلك 
 :Smile:

----------


## غير مسجل

اعلم ان بني عطا يسكنون قرية الهاشمية الا اني لم اسمع بفخذ يسمى الفلوت من قبل, واعلم ان شيوخ هذه العشيرة هم من بني حمود ابا عن جد ويحوي هذا الفخذ كلا من البحور وال العليان وال علي المحمود

----------

